# 1949 Rollfast



## Late To The Party (Aug 13, 2022)

I  picked this up early this summer off Marketplace 15 minutes from home.  It was missing the handle bars and wheel set.  Added a correct handle bar found on eBay, picked up a nice 5 speed S/A with front and rear drum brake equipped wheel set out of the classifieds from @coasterbrakejunkie1969 .   Had to do a bit of fiddling and made new bushings for the springer to make it all work.  Machine buffed out the original paint.  Tires are Deli off eBay.   Need some colored zip ties or something better to secure the cables.  Pedals are place holders until I can rebuild the original Torrington units.  Guard will probably go back on once shorts wearing season is over.  Grips are place holders and will be replaced to color match seat and tires.  I picked up chrome fenders from the classifieds from @JimScott that I have to fiddle with still a bit more.   First ride tonight and it rides pretty good.  I'm happy with my first rehab.  Probably will trade out bars for something with a bit more rise and less draw.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice build there. Just one thing you may want to change. I have a few of those SA front drum hubs and the the reaction arm is usually fitted on the left side of the fork. You just need to flip the wheel.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 15, 2022)

Late To The Party said:


> I  picked this up early this summer off Marketplace 15 minutes from home.  It was missing the handle bars and wheel set.  Added a correct handle bar found on eBay, picked up a nice 5 speed S/A with front and rear drum brake equipped wheel set out of the classifieds from @coasterbrakejunkie1969 .   Had to do a bit of fiddling and made new bushings for the springer to make it all work.  Machine buffed out the original paint.  Tires are Deli off eBay.   Need some colored zip ties or something better to secure the cables.  Pedals are place holders until I can rebuild the original Torrington units.  Guard will probably go back on once shorts wearing season is over.  Grips are place holders and will be replaced to color match seat and tires.  I picked up chrome fenders from the classifieds from @JimScott that I have to fiddle with still a bit more.   First ride tonight and it rides pretty good.  I'm happy with my first rehab.  Probably will trade out bars for something with a bit more rise and less draw.
> 
> View attachment 1679172
> 
> ...



looks great!


----------



## Benryannj (Aug 15, 2022)

very nice


----------

